# Meet Gazza Jnr



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

This is the little fella i am scared of.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww im with you not scared just wouldnt hold 1 now tho years ago i had loads


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

This will be the only one we ever have... with any luck my brother will be able to take him back one day!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Aww a cute roborovski. Make sure you don't drop it, they're murder to try to find and scoop up again. The advantage of them is that their mouths are to small to be able to bite you properly (or at least, mine have never managed to nip me).

I have 6 robos  Two singletons and 4 sisters that live together.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's adorable! If you ever get too scared, send him to me


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww he's lovely. I like Robo's they are crazy..:lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> Aww a cute roborovski. Make sure you don't drop it, they're murder to try to find and scoop up again. The advantage of them is that their mouths are to small to be able to bite you properly (or at least, mine have never managed to nip me).
> 
> I have 6 robos  Two singletons and 4 sisters that live together.


There is no danger of me dropping him, i'm not planning on touching him! 

He had brother but he died of a tumor


----------

